# Omnia Patris - The Legacy of the All-Father



## TheAllFather (Nov 12, 2010)

*Omnia Patris*





*Prologue*​ 
Absolutely no one liked him. Every single one of them hated, resented and scorned him and his existence in every way imaginable. Ever since Saenorcoleius had been retrieved from his home planet fifteen years ago, he had been absolutely nothing but trouble to everyone he came in contact with, plotting against them behind their backs and murdering countless allies whom had been respected and revered through their ranks for generations. Up until this point, they had restrained from punishing him only because of visions granted to them by Chaos, revealing that this individual would play an unusually large role in things to come.

But now, their patience had run out. During a mission to the system of Hydeirra, Saen had made an attempt to detonate a series of charges set on the planets that would utterly obliterate each and every planetary body, murdering the trillions of individuals on their surfaces including those of the strike teams of his own men whom had been sent down to their surfaces. He had been caught, thankfully, before he had had the chance to do such a thing and now stood before Commander Eldrass Kinsworn of the Sons of Horus, held up by two other Traitor Marines of unknown title.

Eldrass paced back and forth across the bridge of the _Idolass_, seeking to render proper judgment to someone as pathetic and lowly as Saen. It was to be something particularly dreadful and scarring, something that Saen would have to live with for the rest of his pathetic, miserable life. Eldrass was not known for his merciful nature, and today would be no exception. If he allowed one such as Saen to roam free of his own will, who knows what he could do to the Warmaster’s great plans.

With the sound of scuffing Ceramite boots, he turned to look at Saen with a devious grin on his face. “For fifteen years we have put up with your filth. We have been most lenient with you, despite your appalling disloyalty to the Legion only because it has been believed that you served a greater purpose that the Gods have placed before you.”

He lifted Saen’s chin up with his finger and held it there, continuing. “But now, you have gone too far, scum. Our patience has run out and now it is time to render judgment to your soul.”

As Eldrass turned to make his way to his personal armory, he heard a noise coming from behind him. It sounded like… laughing?

Spinning on his heels, the Traitor Commander turned his gaze back to Saen’s limp form, his long silver hair splayed in front of his face like swamp grass, obscuring his features from view. It was unmistakable. The pathetic excuse for an individual was actually laughing at him! With a roar of anger, he stomped over to Saen and grabbed his chin, driving his fist solidly into his jaw with a loud crack which vibrated throughout the bridge. “How dare you laugh at me! You’re not worthy enough to even set your gaze upon the ground of which I trod you stinking grox-filth!” This outburst only made Saen laugh louder, fuelling Eldrass’ rage.

Drawing his Power Sword, he swung the blade at Saen with a roar of rage, aiming to decapitate him in a single blow. It did not land.

He froze solid as he saw Saen holding the blade with his gauntlets, warp-energies encasing his fists, causing the two powers to fizzle and crack as he looked at Eldrass with pure insanity and debauchery in his eyes. As he continued to stare, his rage was suddenly replaced by pure fear as he slowly began to see the Warp reflected in the scum’s gaze. His will faltered and his mind’s defenses were left open, allowing Saen to completely overpower the Commander.

With a roar of pure energy, Saen twisted the blade in his grip, causing it to snap like a twig and Eldrass to stumble and loose his footing. With a smirk, Saen grabbed the Commander by the neck and lifted him off the deck, the two Marines whom had kept hold of him lying in crumpled heaps on either side of the two. Eldrass attempted, in vain, to escape the impossibly strong grasp of the Marine. Without so much as a smirk, Saen flexed his hands, snapping Eldrass’ neck into several pieces, killing the once-proud Marine in an instant.

Eldrass’ body fell unceremoniously to the floor in between the other two Marines as Saen stepped away from the bodies to look at the rest of the crew, his entire form encased in multi-colored warp-energies which swirled about his form.

With a voice not his own that echoed throughout the bridge, Saen spoke. “For too long you have all fallen sway to the will of lesser men. You have been blind to the truth and that of things to come. But no more! For today, you shall bear witness to the beginning of a new age for the galaxy!”

Not waiting for the reply of the individuals on the bridge, Saen walked across the chamber and out the hatch to the ship beyond to continue his mission.



_*This will be continued sometime later, but for now I will leave it at this. I want to take it one step at a time._


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Once again i have to say you have talent bro  have some rep


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice, mature writing style and an introduction that leaves me wanting to know more. +Rep.


----------

